# Don Ross is a knob!



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Not for being able to play as well as he does, but for making it LOOK like its Sooooooo EASY!


Grrrr!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Not for being able to play as well as he does, but for making it LOOK like its Sooooooo EASY!
> 
> 
> Grrrr!


 hehe, he is one of the best I've ever heard


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm watching an alternate tuning 'lesson' he gave, and man oh man......

I wish I knew what planet he was from!


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I'm watching an alternate tuning 'lesson' he gave, and man oh man......
> 
> I wish I knew what planet he was from!


Alternate tuning lesson? Are these DVD or are they available for download anywhere? I'd love to get my hands on a couple of his lessons. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd imagine you can get them on DVD, or VHS off his web site... 

That might not be where I got it from....

;-)


----------



## ianderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Antz_Marchin said:


> Alternate tuning lesson? Are these DVD or are they available for download anywhere? I'd love to get my hands on a couple of his lessons. Thanks


Thats a great video. I bought mine years ago at a concert - they were all VHS back then, also available on his web-site too. I think by now they are DVD's by now.


----------

